# Well, these are not "pets," per say...



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I volunteer at a wildlife rehabilitation center each week and right now it's baby season! Lots of orphans are coming in right now and were hungry for their morning bottles today. Once they are weaned and big enough, they will be released into the wild to live out their lives. They are quite the snugglers and clowns 

Here are some photos I took last week:

an orphaned coyote pup










Here's a baby groundhog










This guy loves his bottle!










And these were taken this morning:

A kit that arrived last night... the poor thing is emaciated and learning to drink form a bottle. He got a little confused and started sucking on my friend's hand



















Waiting (not so) patiently for breakfast... these guys have a good set of lungs, that's for sure!



















and here he is after his bottle, locked away and looking pitiful hehe. They are so inquisitive and love to play and get attention


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable.....  .....I commend you ...for being a volunteer ....your a very special and caring person ....to help those beautiful animals............thanks for sharing......... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet that is a great place to volunteer. Those pictures are great. I bet it is hard as ever to release them.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute! I love baby animals!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww!
Besides goaties my favorite critter of all is the raccoon! I have a serious problem with collecting figurines and statues of them.lol
And yes, those little bandits are quite noisy, my cousin had raised a few orphans, loveable little things but they are still wild animals.
You have a wonderful way to spend your extra time....and I can't think of a better way to do so!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

It is sooooo cool that you get to do this.......what a great way to spend a day every week:greengrin: !
I would want to take them all home!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Awww! Brings back memories, that does. Our rescue was geared more towards exotics that people thought would make good "pets" but we often got young animals, especially when someone orders a tiger cub and decides they can't bottle feed it every two hours . . . :roll: 

Good on you and enjoy, these are the things that make memories for a lifetime.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh - oh - oh - can I have one? Please ... PRETTY PLEASE ... with strawberries, whipped cream and a cherry on top?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hehe thanks for the comments everyone  

Liz, you must have such an adorable collection. Raccoons are certainly characters, and they are also such individuals.

Epona, that is so neat! It would be best, of course, if people would be sensible then there would be no need for all these rescues, but raising tiger cubs! Amazing!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

that coyote is so cute!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful pics and what you're doing. It must be so fun and interesting! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------

